# Priorisierung/Bandbreite Reservieren



## insekt (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ich hab ein Problem!

Jedesmal wenn meine Ma auf ihrem Notebook Videostreams schaut bricht bei mir oben die komplette Internetverbindung ein, das Internet wird arschlahm, bei Onlinegames geht mein Ping in den 4stelligen Bereich und ich komm nichtmal mehr auf Teamspeak server drauf.

Ich hab im Router (eine Fritz!Box) schon eingestellt dass mein Rechner bei allen Anwendungen vorrangig behandelt wird und ihrer nachrangig, aber trotzdem fressen ihre Video die gesamte Bandbreite (DSL2000, ja sehr mickrig ich weiß..aber trotzdem)

Gibts irgendne möglichkeit, dass ich mir ne gewisse Bandbreite reservieren kann oder so?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Oktober 2009)

Das ist kein wunder.Die von dir eingestellte vorrangigkeit deiner daten gilt logischerweise nur für die ausgehenden,da der router die eingehenden nicht beeinflussen kann.Der ping deiner leitung ist aber von den aus- und eingehenden datenströmen abhängig.
In diversen foren (google benutzen) ist gern von netlimiter die rede.Du müßtest allerdings das prog auf dem laptop deiner ma installieren und einrichten.Ich könnte aber wetten,das ihr das nicht gefallen wird.
Sonstige alternativen wüßte ich allerdings auch nicht,da traffic-shaping hier nicht helfen wird und mir kein router bekannt ist,welcher den eingehenden datenverkehr für eine ip im heimnetzwerk begrenzen könnte (dann müßten die ip`s auch manuell festgelegt werden).


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2009)

Ein Proxy wie IPCOP könnte da helfen. Ansonsten sehe ich da auch wenig Möglichkeiten.


----------

